# A Question About A Guru?



## Sikh80 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Guru: A general viewpoint*


Sikh Gurus


----------



## Randip Singh (Dec 11, 2007)

Sikh80 said:


> AYsw guru pweIAY vfBwgI ] (1339-7, pRBwqI, mÚ 5)
> 
> *By great good fortune, such a Guru is found;*
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> ...


 

Very good post.

The word Guru must be read in context. This means understand of the way in which Bani is written. The Guru can work on many levels. It can mean God, it can mean teacher in the human form, but ultimately for the purpose for a Sikh it means God.

It should not be confused with the term used to describe a human Guru. So on the one leavel you have a teacher and on another level you have the Ultimate teacher i.e. waheguru. I will try and get examples of Bani, I haven't got time at the moment.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thx. sir.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 17, 2007)

Respected Randip ji,
You had to explain the term 'Guru' .I am again stuck up here. The bani contains reference to Guru, however the bottomline is That SGGS ji/ Lord is our guru. In such a case what is the meaning of satguru/sri gurudev etc. In the following line and the line that has been stated in the first post of the thread.

Awip Cfwey CutIAY siqgur crx smwil ]4] (235-1, gauVI, mÚ 4)
If the Lord Himself saves you, then you shall be saved. Dwell upon the Feet of the True Guru. ||4||


----------



## Randip Singh (Dec 17, 2007)

Sikh80 said:


> Respected Randip ji,
> You had to explain the term 'Guru' .I am again stuck up here. The bani contains reference to Guru, however the bottomline is That SGGS ji/ Lord is our guru. In such a case what is the meaning of satguru/sri gurudev etc. In the following line and the line that has been stated in the first post of the thread.
> 
> Awip Cfwey CutIAY siqgur crx smwil ]4] (235-1, gauVI, mÚ 4)
> If the Lord Himself saves you, then you shall be saved. Dwell upon the Feet of the True Guru. ||4||



In this case the True Guru mean the Lord himself. As is stated above it is very very very imporatant to read the term Guru in context.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thx sir. I shall post another after few days.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 19, 2007)

Sikh80 said:


> Thx sir. I shall post another after few days.


I am posting some other lines that contain the term Satguru. It cannot be SGGS ji. Does it stand for the creator in the following line? 

 nwnk mnmuiK n buJY gvwru ]55] (944-5, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
O Nanak, the foolish self-willed manmukh does not understand. ||55||
 kubuiD imt Y gur sbdu bIcwir ] (944-5, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Evil thoughts are erased, contemplating the Word of the Guru's Shabad.
 siqguru BytY moK duAwr ] (944-6, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Meeting with the True Guru, the door of liberation is found.
 qqu n cInY mnmuKu jil jwie ] (944-6, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
The self-willed manmukh does not understand the essence of reality, and is burnt to ashes.
 durmiq ivCuiV cotw Kwie ] (944-6, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
His evil-mindedness separates him from the Lord, and he suffers.
 mwnY hukmu sBy gux igAwn ] (944-7, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Accepting the Hukam of the Lord's Command, he is blessed with all virtues and spiritual wisdom.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 19, 2007)

Sikh80 ji

After reading all the comments in this thread again and again, each day, day after day, I have to confess that I still do not understand why you are "confused." Please tell us more specifically what it is that confuses you. Are you asking: How can it be that a book called Siri GURU  Granth Sahib is cGuru, when same book uses the word Satgur, also GURU? It sounds as if you are saying that there is a logical fallacy of some kind. Maybe I  really am not understanding your question. 

And the term sri gurudev does not appear in any of the Bani you have posted. So why do you write *satgur/sri gurudev? *Are you thinking these are the same? 

Thank you for any response you can give that clears things up.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 19, 2007)

aad0002 said:


> Sikh80 ji
> 
> After reading all the comments in this thread again and again, each day, day after day, I have to confess that I still do not understand why you are "confused." Please tell us more specifically what it is that confuses you. Are you asking: How can it be that a book called Siri GURU Granth Sahib is cGuru, when same book uses the word Satgur, also GURU? It sounds as if you are saying that there is a logical fallacy of some kind. Maybe I really am not understanding your question.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your help.

Yes, I do get confused on account of mulktiple pre-fixes attatched to 'GURU'. In sikhism if only GOD is Guru then what is the need of stating Aaad,judad,satguru,sriguru,tru GUru,Pefect Guru and may be some other forms. Even Granth sahib ji has the status of GOD[ Bani Nirankaar hey, hence SGGS ji is GOD]

How do we get guidance? In case reqd and that is ,ofcourse, needed. There are many 'tuks' whose meaning I cannot make out and I cannot post it there.
It is not a case of logical fallacy but sheer logic.
The bani of Bhagats and Guru sahibaan is incorporated in Granth sahib ji. Hence different person must have different ways of addressing the guru but on account of the 10th Guru ji we are to follow the Granth sahib ji as our guru. 

AS per established philosphy about Guru
1.
Guru is one who sheds all our doubts and make us understand our doubts about reality and fulfil spritual needs else it is not guru. This logic is not applicable if we Have Only God as Guru.

It would be too utopian a statement that everything is in Granth sahib ,please look into and get the answer.
It is on account of the fact that I feel as to whom should I ask the questions that I have in mind.
2
Is it alright to post the question here. You must have seen another post wherin One member has not accepted Nirankaar as GOD.

3.
In nutshell who is my Guru right now, If it is granth sahib then I should practice bani and get the doubts cleared thru guru i.e. Granth sahib. Am I correct.?


You may like to reply as 1.2,3  etc...
thanks


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 19, 2007)

Kindly answer the above and I shall post one or two more lines and stop this thread.
Regards.


----------



## simpy (Dec 19, 2007)

> Yes, I do get confused on account of mulktiple pre-fixes attatched to 'GURU'. In sikhism if only GOD is Guru then what is the need of stating Aaad,judad,satguru,sriguru,tru GUru,Pefect Guru and may be some other forms. Even Granth sahib ji has the status of GOD[ Bani Nirankaar hey, hence SGGS ji is GOD]


 

*Sikh80 Ji, *

*This is a matter of belief, the deeper the belief for 'the existance of God' develops, the duality and the doubts get cleared and vanish one after another. *


*One like it or not, one has to believe in one thing- GURU IS ALWAYS RIGHT.*

*If one doesn't understand one thing today, but Guru is telling it time and again, IT GOT TO BE TRUE, ONE NEED TO LEARN TO SURRENDER IN FRONT OF GURU'S WORD.*


*without surrender there is no sipiritual progress. *


*AS DHAN DHAN SIRI GURU NANAK DEV JI SACHE PAATSHAH DE BACHAN ON PAGE # 1:*

*HUKAM RAJAI CHALAN NANAK LIKHYAA NAAL....................*


*the wall of koor/haner/andhkaar/falsehood is going to break only if you believe in Guru's word, that's the begining, and then Guru takes over and there is no end of Guru's Grace afterwords.......................*

*With God's grace we meet our guru, form of Guru doesnt matter, as Guru is not limited to a form. GURU CAN ONLY BE THAT WHO IS ALREADY MERGED WITH THE SAT. and Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is all Bani of Sikh Gurus, Bhagats and Saints, who are merged with Sat, so their bani is also Sat/Nirankaar/Guru/Satguru/God. *

*Do vichaar on just the first panna of Dhan Dhan Siri Guru granth Sahib Ji, and truthfully follow each and every line written there, all your doubts will eventually vanish with Waheguru's Grace, you will be able to understand all of Gurbani without doudts hovering over your mind, all ifs and buts will disapear..........  guru bhala kare*

*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 19, 2007)

Sikh80

Thanks and now I have a clearer picture. Surinder ji has just posted something that is very important for you to think about. Your questions get answered over time as you meditate and pray. Don't give up on yourself. 

3.
* In nutshell who is my Guru right now, If it is granth sahib then I should practice bani and get the doubts cleared thru guru i.e. Granth sahib. Am I correct.?
*My first reaction to this question  is that you and others with  the same concerns should not try to get the answer on the Internet. The forum is great for gathering information and seeing how other people think. In the end on the Internet we are all strangers-- and some cannot be trusted. So don't place your heart and soul out there because you are asking about important things. 

I would like to discuss your questions with you further but have only a little time before going to work this morning. So we will be in touch.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 19, 2007)

You are hundred percent right.It is the effort of the self and the Grace of the almighty that matters.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 19, 2007)

Everything is God/SGGS ji.
It is HIS grace that matters.
Rest is ....................


----------

